# Unbelievable flooding on the Llano River, Llano Tx



## greybeard (Oct 17, 2018)

I've been over the Llano River bridge in llano dozens & dozens of times and it's always been 30-40 feet from the bridge down to the water.
It's within just a foot of exceeding the early 1930s flood, which this bridge was built to withstand.





Same bridge as above:





Difficult to fathom a West Texas river rising 29 feet in 24 hours but it did.



Another bridge is washed out on FM 2900...youtube video is out there.

Same river is flooding downstream at Junction (on I-10). Wife and I went tubing on the Llano at Junction several years back..over a decade. The only river tubing we ever did where we had to paddle ourselves along because of a lack of current.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Oct 17, 2018)

Wow. We sure have had a lot of rain the past week.  It's not rained since this morning for us in the South Dallas area. Nice to have a break.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 17, 2018)

Yikes!


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 17, 2018)

Saw a smaller bridge taken out on news this AM...may be the one you reference.  Water is just so unfathomably strong!  When I heard "flooding in TX"  I immediately replayed those pictures of your property from last year and said "OH, NO!"  hope GB wasn't part of this!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 18, 2018)

That's weather for ya'. From one extreme to another, drought to flood. That's a LOT of water, especially in west Texas.


----------

